# (vent)Wondering why I renewed......



## cbbage3 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello everyone!!  First I have to say, congrats on all who have jobs.  
I coded for 6 months in 2003, since then I have been unemployed and looking for a job.  I've taken the class twice (once in 2003 and again last year, both which my parents paid for)  I live in a city of almost 1 million people, and have applied for every job listed at least 2 times a month without 1 call back.  I have applied for data entry, receptionist, scheduler, coding, billing, etc... at every hospital, clinic and temp agency within a 45 min drive.  I am constantly looking for work and getting very frustrated.  My fiancee and I have only 1 car so that also makes it very hard to find a job, or go to chapter meetings here in town.  I LOVE coding, but am at the end of my rope. 
Thanks for letting me vent!!

Laura


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Oct 12, 2008)

Laura,
I am sorry to hear this. I can tell you that the best way to network and find a job is to attend local chapter meetings. By attending the meetings you can network with other coders and learn about job openings. By volunteering at a local chapter level others can see your work integrity and are more willing to take a chance on hiring you.


----------



## 007CPC (Oct 12, 2008)

Laura! Go to www.writingresumes.com; this website will write you a great resume. Back in 2006 I applied one night to three highly recognized coding jobs around my city and got a call back from all three of them the next morning at 8:00 a.m.; the only problem was they woke up my brother who has a sever bipolar disorder and he started swearing at them, I was so embarrassed. But over the last few months I have lined up jobs at those same employers for the end of this semester. Don't ever give up. Corporations and facilities go through new HR and hiring people every other year, if not every year.


----------



## twizzle (Oct 12, 2008)

*Frustration*

Laura. I am new in the coding world. All the promises of wonderful career opportunities, in demand, and all the other phrases that spring to mind seem to be worthless. Every single job I have seen wants experience...not one mentions entry level positions.

I guess, at the end of the day, employers will eventually run out of employees through retirement, death etc, and I might have a chance! Running out of time though; I'm 53

Andy


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Oct 12, 2008)

If you have a local VA hospital near you check to see if they are looking for medical coders. The ones in the state of IL will hire recent graduates, those with a CPC-A and with little or no experience and will train you.

I am sure if the VA here does that than all must. Most also offer on-site daycare which is a major plus!!

Good Luck. I have been coding for almost 12 years. I got my foot in the door by working as a front office receptionist for a local doctor. I was then promoted to front office supervisor. Then I was moved to the billing dept at my request as I wanted a change.
I left their and moved to the insurance co as a senior fraud investigator. I worked their for many years decided to make it official and get my CPC as I was already a CFE. (certified fraud examiner).  Now for the past year I have audited coded claims for possible fraud from my home office.

So if an opportunity comes about in a medical facility that is not exactly what you want jump on it as it opens doors!!


----------

